# What to do in this situation !?!?



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hello 

so very simple my dog distoryed half of my house his keep eating and tearing the wall !

what to do please help* :angry::blink::huh::mellow: ?!?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Puppies entertain themselves in ways we don't like! One of mine chewed little hole in the drywall next to where I had put his bed!

Can you try using an exercise pen to keep him out of trouble when you can not watch him?


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

mss said:


> Puppies entertain themselves in ways we don't like! One of mine chewed little hole in the drywall next to where I had put his bed!
> 
> Can you try using an exercise pen to keep him out of trouble when you can not watch him?


Like what ?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

One of mine ate drywall as a puppy too.

A pen like this is good for when you can't watch your puppy:
http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic-Panels/dp/B00D5P846Y

Or a baby playpen can work too. You can put a bed and a puppy pad (if you use them) in the pen. Gives them some room to run around and play, but confined to a smaller area where they can't get into trouble.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kathleen said:


> One of mine ate drywall as a puppy too.
> 
> A pen like this is good for when you can't watch your puppy:
> Amazon.com : IRIS Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen with 4 Panels : Pet Playpens : Pet Supplies
> ...


Ohhh nice IDEA and yeah i know somewhere in my city who sell something like that 
)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like puppy may be bored----how much time can you give to him? I know all puppies chew---does he have lots of chew toys? Do you play games w. him/her? Do you make play dates w/other puppies? Just things like this to tire him out would be helpful. I know when Kitzi was young he ate strange things---he did grow out of it!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are great. I used them for all of my dogs. 
Be sure to give your puppy lots of treats when you put him in the crate. You want to make it a positive, happy place for him so he will be comfortable there.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> It sounds like puppy may be bored----how much time can you give to him? I know all puppies chew---does he have lots of chew toys? Do you play games w. him/her? Do you make play dates w/other puppies? Just things like this to tire him out would be helpful. I know when Kitzi was young he ate strange things---he did grow out of it!


*yeah i think this is the reason 99,9%
i dont play with my puppy alot really , i study medicine and i dont have time for him ....
just play with him around 1 hour per day :/ ?*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you take him w/you to some of your study groups or ??? He really, really needs more than just an hour of your time a day---he is a baby! Just walking him would be a good solution & you surely know how important that is for you too. You could do a 20 min. walk in the AM & 20 min or so when you get home---along with a serious tug of war or some game he really likes. Do you have a friend who might be able to get out with him when you can't? I am more than a little concerned that he is so bored to be eating the wall! I hope you won't say it is none of my business, but it really isn't fair to such a little one to be left alone & without stimulation. You are asking for trouble. Please, please, think about what I am asking.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> Can you take him w/you to some of your study groups or ??? He really, really needs more than just an hour of your time a day---he is a baby! Just walking him would be a good solution & you surely know how important that is for you too. You could do a 20 min. walk in the AM & 20 min or so when you get home---along with a serious tug of war or some game he really likes. Do you have a friend who might be able to get out with him when you can't? I am more than a little concerned that he is so bored to be eating the wall! I hope you won't say it is none of my business, but it really isn't fair to such a little one to be left alone & without stimulation. You are asking for trouble. Please, please, think about what I am asking.


*yes everything u said is right , im gonna do that for sure !
i was sure that his doing that because bored but tomorrow i have last 
exam gonna finish it then start new life with my dog 
thanks for ur advice so much !!*


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Get him some chew toys. Something he can chew on but not eat. A good pet store clerk should be able to help you with what to get.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Exercise pens come in many materials and sizes and you can configure them in different shapes. I have metal ones in several different heights including some taller ones (34 or 36 inch) that I use outside to fence off part of the yard. Some come with "doors", but a 24 inch one you could probably step over and lift your pup in and out. 

Just be careful that he does not become one of these athletic Maltese that can climb over the type that have both horizontal and vertical bars. 

Here's what an amazon search shows. Amazon.com: exercise pen: Pet Supplies


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, it looks like my amazon search did not save. But you can repeat it to see different styles, or just see what you can get, or order, at the stores near you .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like Fozi & Kotshi live in Israel & Amazon is not always readily available in other countries like in the US & UK---and if it is one needs a state-side CC to order which makes it very difficult---just for your info.
Fozi, I wish I lived closer so I could help w/pup-sitting. There may be someone in your area who really wants a pup who could share w. you? or an older neighbor or a relative? I dunno' but if you really want to keep Kotshi you will have to make a place in your life for him. Otherwise re-homing is your best option, and sooner is better for him than later. You want him to have a happy life, and you are helping him establish some difficult patterns to break in his little heart & brain. Training pups is good pre-work for later parenting! He really, really needs stimulation at this age. I think you are a good person, with a good heart & I know you will do what is best for him. No one who studies medicine because of a desire to help people can let a pup suffer. Just sayin'. Your friends on SM care!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> It looks like Fozi & Kotshi live in Israel & Amazon is not always readily available in other countries like in the US & UK---and if it is one needs a state-side CC to order which makes it very difficult---just for your info.


I tried to show what exercise pens are, because Fozi didn't know what I meant by "exercise pen". But thank you for the information.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

mss said:


> edelweiss said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like Fozi & Kotshi live in Israel & Amazon is not always readily available in other countries like in the US & UK---and if it is one needs a state-side CC to order which makes it very difficult---just for your info.
> ...


Yea i got it now ,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Fozi1993 said:


> *yeah i think this is the reason 99,9%
> i dont play with my puppy alot really , i study medicine and i dont have time for him ....
> just play with him around 1 hour per day :/ ?*


I used to take Amy with me to classes and some allowed it and I took her with me to study groups.. Maybe they will let you do that.. It's hard to go to school full time and have pets..
Hopefully getting an x pen and lots of toys especially interative toys will help with boredom.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe this place will have what you need
?? ????? ???????? ????? ????

Click on URL, it looks like a bunch of ?? but it will take you to a pet supply store in Israel called Pet Point


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Also try Pet Buy

PetBuy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> I tried to show what exercise pens are, because Fozi didn't know what I meant by "exercise pen". But thank you for the information.


I apologize!
I was under pressure to get to an appt. and am not packed & have to fly tomorrow. As I reread the msg. I wrote it sounded thoughtless. No excuses--just:sorry::sorry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I apologize!
> I was under pressure to get to an appt. and am not packed & have to fly tomorrow. As I reread the msg. I wrote it sounded thoughtless. No excuses--just:sorry::sorry:


Aww, Sandi, thanks, and it's okay! I hope everything goes well for you! :grouphug:


----------

